# My Expo - arm wrestling nightmare - not for the squeamish!!



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

I am writing this with my left hand, which will be become apparent very soon.










It was a clean break of the humerus! Thank god I went with a mate, so he could drive us back to Tees-side. Many thanks to the paramedics at NEC and local hospital for looking after me. That is my arm wrestling days over!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds nasty. Cant see what the picture is mean to be showing us tho??


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have not uploaded the vid properly. Not very good a this. I will try again.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/ajax/flash/expand_inline.php?v=10151742808800361&target_div=u83qi7_78&playertype=permalink&max_width=403&max_height=403&context=timelineSingle


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

nope still not working, are you pasting the link into the video option when posting?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

very humorous indeed


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> very humorous indeed


----------



## neo9918 (Jan 27, 2012)

I work in xray, and ive seen this happen loads of times, its nasty indeed. Exactly why I dont do arm wrestling, I dont care if people think im a pussy its not work having my humerus in 2 bits for


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I wanna see this video


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

hey daz i saw the medics wheeling you out with your arm in a sling.

the arm wrestling guy never lost all the time we watched him, and that was with no rest. victim after victim.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Fir christs sakes op, where is the video??? You have a large audience chanting "WE WANT THE VID, WE WANT THE VID!"and long queue going right out into the street who have been waiting since 3.37 for this, I've been trying to calm them down but to be honest any minute now they're going to turn violent, if you can't post the vid, at least give them a gory photo, or maybe some porn would work? Anyway this tune sums up the general feeling out here.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

This will be better than the actual vid anyway


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry y'all - i am crap doing this. i have got the link put on you tube. type this in to you tube and someone do it for me.

When arm wrestling goes wrong!!!!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thatcca said:


> This will be better than the actual vid anyway


we can leave the ukm members to decide that geordie


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

And a thousand clips come up on youtube when you type When arm wrestling goes wrong!!!! in


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

You must be quite strong, other wise he would of put you down without you breaking your arm, it's your own fault for being strong lol, he has technique on his side where you just had brute strength


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

poor Daz, broken bones, arm wrestling career oended pre maturely and you vultures are hounding this poor lad to post the vid up, even ended up apoligising for not putting it up quicker, shamefull....

wat im be serious.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

i wish i had checked out how to embed the vid first - sorry for the delay everyone. the following link should be ok






enjoy my pain!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

FFF****!!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Took that well me auld son! How long is it fooked for?


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

jaycue2u said:


> FFF****!!


x2


----------



## DELxxxBOY (Oct 6, 2011)

That makes me cringe im never armwrestling again!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

ouch! atleast you played it cool. ill 2nd the fawking ell


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Cant bring myself to watch it, i might try it with the sound down first


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

mmmmmmmmm he looked pretty worried when it happend


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

snap ouch


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Ouch. Gonna sound stupid but did it hurt? Or did the shock block it out.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Fckk mee

That was stomach churning, but you were like "Umm this looks bad" 

Get better soon brah


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

thats looks awful mate, thats the reason I dont do arm wrestles ! (plus im crap at it)

best of luck on your recovery though, hopefully everything heals up fine


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

andyparry123 said:


> Took that well me auld son! How long is it fooked for?


i think it was just the adrenalin rush. i did not know it was a broken bone immediately. i thought the bicep had snapped and the sound was my arm hitting the base. thanks for the thought. i am in plaster for 4-6 weeks and of course no gym


----------



## Pecker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol i was wondering why James collier came on stage at the ibff qualifiers to ask for an ambulance to the arm wrestling stand.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Holy [email protected]

Thats nasty! butterflys and all! SNAP!!!!


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Get well soon mate and resist the do-nuts!


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty much had my toes curled and cotton wool face on from the start of that vid. Not good man. Speedy recovery and all.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

If he wasn't leaning into it like a pecker you would of had him. He couldn't move your arm just break it instead lol.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ouch! The look on the other guys face is priceless.


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Get well soon bud.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

he set you up for that , he clearly knows what he`s doing you can see the cnut smirk .


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

fxck me

iv seen a few of these vids with arms snappin all over the place ; always been cautious bout are arm wrestling cos of that

get well soon mate!!


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

bloody hell my dinner just came up hope you get better soon


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. Im surprised you were so calm about it. Id have probably panicked and passed out. Get well soon though.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

ewen said:


> he set you up for that , he clearly knows what he`s doing you can see the cnut smirk .


Perhaps, or could be because he won, then after thought oh crap.

You could see his expression change after he twigged on.

Anyway reps for taking it like a man. I never arm wrestle as it never feels right, proof in point methinks.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

that made me feel very very weird lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG. I'm hungry


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

why cant i stop watching it


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Dablue (Jun 9, 2011)

jaycue2u said:


> FFF****!!


x3!

Can't get over your reaction... Actually, I can't quite get over his either!

Ufff, hope it mends quick mate.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

No idea why but it made me laugh, I think it was the other guy realising. Bad times mate, hope you heal fast! Did he not start off with a weird angle it didn't look fair.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

You hard b*stard! I would of screamed the place down and then started crying aha


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

HOLY ****!!!! just watched the vid, hope your ok mate looks nasty


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Hmmm, after watching this I think I might just have to rethink about my entry into the Toe wrestling championships this year.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonder if the dude had broke others arms? He looked very shocked & sorry any way. Reps though for the efforts, should get big youtube hits too!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

Fookin took it like a beast! That's gonna make people cringe.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Took it like a champ. Hope your on the mend quick mate.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Gutted for you mate,i know how frustrating it can be. I broke my wrist a few years back whilst i was out with a pec tear, i seriously wanted to throw the towel in but took a long time off and felt much better for it. All the best with the recovery


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

What a waste of a drink!

So you were just arm wresting another member of the public?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

ill stick to thumb wars after watching that.entertainment value 10


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ouch, but plaudits for the response. You just sort of turn round so nonchalantly.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

holy hell that looks bad!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

ouch looked bloody painful

though you should of manned up after the break and plonked your other arm on table and said best of two.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Doesn't sound too healthy that mate! Handled it better than I would though!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

fawkin hell bud, that snappin was bad ****, hope u recover fast.


----------



## PowerThruFear (May 17, 2012)

You're a ****ing legend for not screaming like a little girl.

Hope your healing is fast buddy.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Fuark. Speedy recovery mate


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I remember it happened about 15 years ago at worlds strongest man, i think Jón Páll Sigmarsson, broke the tanks arm


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

fcuk me. that is all!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Sorry this is the one i ment.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Earlier jokes aside mate, that looked awful and I hope you're on the mend quickly.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Hope you have a quick recovery mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeeeeeesus. Oh my god that's horendous!!!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what do u mean no gym legs legs legs !!! seriously tho get well soon mate



DAZ4966 said:


> i think it was just the adrenalin rush. i did not know it was a broken bone immediately. i thought the bicep had snapped and the sound was my arm hitting the base. thanks for the thought. i am in plaster for 4-6 weeks and of course no gym


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

How the chuff did you not scream! Just showed my mrs - made her feel sick! Speedy recovery.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Kinell, the sound mg:

The joke is, you look a lot bigger built than the other dude, maybe he just has stronger bones.

Get well soon mate, ouch.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

fook me thats nasty. get well soon mate.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Man that's some crack!!!!!!

I watched them arm wrestling they really use their body weight.

Well I never take up anyones offer to arm wrestle and I never shall lol


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

My stomach is going all funny!!

he looks like an average bloke!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Fuk mate. That was horrible. Good luck in your recovery.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> ouch looked bloody painful
> 
> though you should of manned up after the break and plonked your other arm on table and said best of two.


i have to say guvnor, that made me laugh.

the lad who "beat" me was so apologetic afterwards. it was just a freak accident. strangely, it was not that painful at the time. we were both giving each other the stare & were going for it 110%. i had just beaten 2 others who were working on the stand and surprised myself by doing that. i had not arm wrestled for many years, and of course won't be again......


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Just watched the vid, Jeeeeeesus that crack!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I remember it happened about 15 years ago at worlds strongest man, i think Jón Páll Sigmarsson, broke the tanks arm


yep, i remember watching that.

isnt that why it was taken out as an event?

OP - unlucky mate. i cant watch the vid. if its a clean break then it will heal ok wont it?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

andyparry123 said:


> Took that well me auld son! How long is it fooked for?


I thought that lol, paused for a bit and then said "i've broken me arm"

I did see you waiting for the paramedics actually


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Oh FFS that looked painful. You didnt seem to even realise what just happened???? sorry to see that mate. Hope you get better!

I hate arm wrestling!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad my work pc doesn't have sound that looked nasty! I've not arm wrestled since school and I won't be arm wrestling ever again after seeing that...Hope you have a speedy recovery bud


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

shhhhiiite sorry man


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Heared the ukbff anounce that "we need paramedics by the arm wrestling" Obvs you, unlucky mate. Speedy recovery!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> yep, i remember watching that.
> 
> isnt that why it was taken out as an event?
> 
> OP - unlucky mate. i cant watch the vid. if its a clean break then it will heal ok wont it?


i have been to local a&e today and have to keep the mega sized plaster on until my next appointment, next monday. then they will re-assess and see if i need surgery. it may be 8 weeks in plaster!

i now have 2 x you tube clips. the first from just before xmas last year is something that i am happy with, although only 66 views!!

Deny's Bodypower Classic Over 40's 3rd Solo act

this one of me breaking my arm has had 715 views in 1 day - the irony.

somebody has put the following comment against my you tube entry.



For anyone wanting to armwrestle, stay well clear of these jokers at Armed Combat, they are NOT professional armwrestlers, do NOTcompete on the British circuit, do NOT have? a British Armwrestling Federation accredited ref and do NOT represent our sport in a positive light, this is the second year an arm break has occured at the Armed Combat stand and they should not be allowed to run novice competitions without the appropriate insurances and qualified refs.

surely a freak accident like mine can not be envisaged, or am i missing the point? should i be looking into the legal side of this?

thanks for all of the support and encouragement from y'all
​


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> shhhhiiite sorry man


hi wheyman, i came to your stand on saturday before my "accident" for a chat with you and lukas. he was talking to a bunch of lads, so i grabbed a protein sample and asked the lad at the stand to point you out. strangely, he said he was not sure who you were!!! i had printed off the vouchers for the foc shakers and did not get them either. never mind, that is the least of my worries, now.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not read the whole thread bud, but my heart goes out to you.

I remember when they used to have arm wrestling as part of the worlds strongest man competition, guessing mid 90's and a competitior suffered the same fate as you, was one of the most shocking things I'd seen at the time and has stayed with me ever since.

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

EDIT: Extracted this from Wikipedia, it was Magnus Samuelson that broke another competitors arm:

During the heats for the 1995 World's Strongest Man contest, Magnus broke the arm of Nathan Jones. In his "World's Strongest Arms" DVD Magnus explains the fundamentals of arm-wrestling. Magnus never intended for Jones to become injured, but Jones was using the novice technique of side twisting. Overall body strength cannot be used in such a position, it is a very dangerous movement frequently resulting in a broken humerus bone.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

think you have managed to put the entire forum off arm wrestling


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

kingdale said:


> think you have managed to put the entire forum off arm wrestling


not my intention bro. it was a freak accident, but for an inexperienced arm wrestler, it shows what could happen.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> i have been to local a&e today and have to keep the mega sized plaster on until my next appointment, next monday. then they will re-assess and see if i need surgery. it may be 8 weeks in plaster!
> 
> i now have 2 x you tube clips. the first from just before xmas last year is something that i am happy with, although only 66 views!!
> 
> ...


Believe me mate, I have just done an IOSH course and you stand a very good chance of getting something out of them.

It was a real eye opener to see what people pay out for.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Saw this via MT and had to put my hand over the screen - nasty. The other guy doesn't look smug once the penny drops. Get well soon.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

DAZ4966 said:


> i have been to local a&e today and have to keep the mega sized plaster on until my next appointment, next monday. then they will re-assess and see if i need surgery. it may be 8 weeks in plaster!
> 
> i now have 2 x you tube clips. the first from just before xmas last year is something that i am happy with, although only 66 views!!
> 
> ...


Accidents can and do happen. In strongman (even grip comps) we long ago had our guys sign waivers/disclaimers. As for BAF slagging off another federation or group.. that BS happens all the time. Ask them if on one ever gets injured at their events.

The truth is that since arm wrestling came about it's been a macho pursuit - even for the girls that have a go. It's a test, if you will, of manhood. A supervising person, such as an official ref, may have warned you or the other guy against the pull as it happened. But you could still have been hurt - same as boxing. Hell guys could have pulled or torn skin when they were closing grippers on the stand I worked on.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Give @Daz4966 his due, he beat two guys beforehand! and I am the person who filmed it and his 2 Previous arm wrestle bouts against 2 big guys, personally I think it was just a freak injury and very unfortunate for it to be him

Ps Daz after I left yours it was a pizza express a cab and a few cans of Stella  while watching Kevin n perry lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Damn! The crack made me go a bit cold when I heard it...

Hope it heals quickly for you mate


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

JB74 said:


> Give @Daz4966 his due, he beat two guys beforehand! and I am the person who filmed it and his 2 Previous arm wrestle bouts against 2 big guys, personally I think it was just a freak injury and very unfortunate for it to be him
> 
> Ps Daz after I left yours it was a pizza express a cab and a few cans of Stella  while watching Kevin n perry lol


cheers jay.

i was surprised to beat the other guys, as i presumed they were experienced arm wrestlers. just shows what the macho ego can do when u are put in that position.

amazing to see that the you tube clip has nearly 7,000 views already. i am a "rather-not-be" youtube star!!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Believe me mate, I have just done an IOSH course and you stand a very good chance of getting something out of them.
> 
> It was a real eye opener to see what people pay out for.


OMG I can't believe you are encouraging him to get something out of them, I feel sorry for the OP but nobody forced him to arm wrestle. Its getting like America this side of the water now. Let me guess "Where there is blame there is a claim". What is the world coming to


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

36-26 said:


> OMG I can't believe you are encouraging him to get something out of them, I feel sorry for the OP but nobody forced him to arm wrestle. Its getting like America this side of the water now. Let me guess "Where there is blame there is a claim". What is the world coming to


the thought of making a claim against this company "Armed combat" did not come into my head. the fact is that i had originally declined the offer of the guy on the stand to arm wrestle, but he persisted and with the crowd around me also encouraging me to give it a go, i really had no choice but to give it a go. fair enough, i wasn't "forced" to have a go, but put in that position, would you have done the same?

yes, i know i am quite strong, but i had not arm wrestled for many years, so no real technique, just brute force. no doubt, this crazy accident has affected EVERY aspect of my life.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> the thought of making a claim against this company "Armed combat" did not come into my head. the fact is that i had originally declined the offer of the guy on the stand to arm wrestle, but he persisted and with the crowd around me also encouraging me to give it a go, i really had no choice but to give it a go. fair enough, i wasn't "forced" to have a go, but put in that position, would you have done the same?
> 
> yes, i know i am quite strong, but i had not arm wrestled for many years, so no real technique, just brute force. no doubt, this crazy accident has affected EVERY aspect of my life.


I already said I felt sorry for you but no I wouldn't have done the same. I hate arm wrestling, macho ****e IMO. But But you did have a choice mate, you know you did. I know you regret it now that you are outta action for 8 or so weeks. I just hate this "get something outta them" attitude, which I know didn't come from you mate, don't worry.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Get well soon mate . Saw this the other day via facebook .

The sound is sickening !


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mobster said:


> Accidents can and do happen. In strongman (even grip comps) we long ago had our guys sign waivers/disclaimers. As for BAF slagging off another federation or group.. that BS happens all the time. Ask them if on one ever gets injured at their events.
> 
> The truth is that since arm wrestling came about it's been a macho pursuit - even for the girls that have a go. It's a test, if you will, of manhood. A supervising person, such as an official ref, may have warned you or the other guy against the pull as it happened. But you could still have been hurt - same as boxing. Hell guys could have pulled or torn skin when they were closing grippers on the stand I worked on.


Mobster was that you at the expo with the little round dark glasses on?

Obvously on the grip stand


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

thats nasty but stay positive you soon come back from this, good luck bro


----------



## treecreeper (Nov 12, 2010)

JB74 said:


> Mobster was that you at the expo with the little round dark glasses on?
> 
> Obvously on the grip stand


yes that was him


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)

If he gets major hits on YouTube then he is going to have to post a follow up of him breaking his leg.

Paid YouTube videos for the win.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I watched this thinking you were the smaller guy...

The sound it makes... yeeeuuuch


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DAZ4966 said:


> the thought of making a claim against this company "Armed combat" did not come into my head. the fact is that i had originally declined the offer of the guy on the stand to arm wrestle, but he persisted and with the crowd around me also encouraging me to give it a go, i really had no choice but to give it a go. fair enough, i wasn't "forced" to have a go, but put in that position, would you have done the same?
> 
> yes, i know i am quite strong, but i had not arm wrestled for many years, so no real technique, just brute force. no doubt, this crazy accident has affected EVERY aspect of my life.


I think they could possibly get away with it, not sure what grounds you would have to take them to court. One could argue they should have signed you off and show you before hand how they advise you do things. Peer pressure is not something you can sue for though but I fully understand the situation you would have been in. Often get drawn into a arm wrestle and then regret it after some ache of pain crops up later.

Keep us updated and dont be like me and beat yourself over it for a few days.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Urghhhhhhh that is NASTY! - Did it hurt? lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Whoooops 

Take two of these And sleep on it, it will be fine in the morning.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

CLAIM!

Don't be all 'thoughtful' for the other party, you've got a bad injury there which will effect you long term if you can get some £ out of the situation you'd be a fool not to! IMO


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Claim, claim- yeah ok.

Good chance this will fail along with all other types of contact sport injuries. Voluntary assumption of risk or volenti non fit injuria (sp) this docterine and interpretation thereof is specifically for those who undertake contact/ rough sports.

What a world we would live in if you consented to a contact sport but were able to claim compensation when your **** is handed to you- it would ruining every contact sport boxing, rugby blah blah blah.

No one force any one to do anything. Peer pressure is not an excuse.

Not aimed at the OP as i dont think he was origionally planning compo but aimed at eveyone else whispering claim claim. Thats why we pay high insurance premiums gents.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

treecreeper said:


> thats nasty but stay positive you soon come back from this, good luck bro


thanks bro. i have to stay positive. fingers crossed i can recover well enough to get back to the gym.

i did my first comp, pre xmas and wanted to do another this year. if i can recover, i will have to set up a new thread. "Total Rebuild" sounds like an appropriate title!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

BoxerJay said:


> Urghhhhhhh that is NASTY! - Did it hurt? lol


oddly, it did not hurt at the time. adreniline going, i guess. i really did not know what was wrong at first - just shock. i was unsure if my elbow had gone, wrist broken, bicep snapped.

i remember getting stabbed in the leg years ago and feeling no pain, just my leg feeling sort of numb.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Oh sh!t thats nasty. Hope you recover soon. Its not on the same level by any means, but I broke my metacarpal a few months back and I know how sh!t it can be not being able to train. Just try not to get fat like I did. (on a positive note, the legs got hammered)


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Lol you are famous mate

Zkk is tweeting your video!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Lol you are famous mate
> 
> Zkk is tweeting your video!


cheers fleg. where are you from in ny?

talk about being a "rather not be" you tube star. the video has almost 9,500 views and is also on some other site called eBaums World.

it goes without saying that life is a real drag, especially as the pot i have on is sooo heavy. hopefully, it will come off on monday when i have my next appt at the hospital.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Get well soon mate.

Freak break.

Took it well mate


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

gone viral btw


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> cheers fleg. where are you from in ny?
> 
> talk about being a "rather not be" you tube star. the video has almost 9,500 views and is also on some other site called eBaums World.
> 
> it goes without saying that life is a real drag, especially as the pot i have on is sooo heavy. hopefully, it will come off on monday when i have my next appt at the hospital.


Near York mate. Lol well you may get recognised in the street now! Hope they give you a lighter pot! Have they pinned it together?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Makes me cringe that vid! Sh!t mate, wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fleg said:


> Near York mate. Lol well you may get recognised in the street now! Hope they give you a lighter pot! Have they pinned it together?


York, not too far from me then mate. i have been in the garden this afternoon watching the kids playing and not able to join in. frustrating!! :cursing:

can't wait for tomorrow. the pot i have on is the one from b'ham hospital and has slipped off my shoulder, down my arm a bit, which makes it more awkward. thankfully, there is not too much pain atm. i don't know if the docs will pin it, but i think it will be better if they do. never had anything like this before. can anyone offer any pros/cons to being pinned?

i think the psychological side will be worst, when this is all over. being confident that my arm is strong enough to sustain the pressure when pressing, pulling, curls, dips etc. can anyone offer any pros/cons to being pinned? thanks in advance:beer:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

a strange event happened to me today. as no gym for me, i was taking my little girl around the local streets on her scooter, when a couple of teenage girls approached us and said to me "aren't you that guy on you tube who broke his arm, doing arm wrestling?" i wasn't expecting to be recognised in the street by strangers. wierd, lol

an update for those who are interested in my progress. the plaster cast has now been taken off and replaced with an arm brace. for the first day, this was worse than having the cast on. it was so tight, i did not get much sleep that night. it has been slackened a bit, so better now. the other problem is my hand and forearm are very swollen. i have to try and keep my hand higher than my elbow, which ain't easy. what a drag!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

just noticed your thread mate.

i broke my arm in an arm wrestle couple years ago.

heres my take on me breaking my arm a couple of years ago in a similar incident but in a friends house. I had been out drinking all day after an old firm match and was waiting on a taxi with friends to go out clubbing on a saturday night. a quick game of arm wrestling sounded like a good idea. the date was 27th december to be exact ( the reason i remember this is i was in hospital for 5 days until jan 1st)

having broken my right humerous i went to hospital by ambulance as noone was able to drive as we were all drunk and full of charlie.

the pain was phenomenal, hard to explain but the bones were grinding against each other. the doctors x rayed etc tried to put in a cast twice and couldnt get it sitting right. so sent me home about 5 am to return at 10am. got home was in severe pain as i couldnt take any painkillers due to the copious amounts of marching powder and drink.

get back to hospital in morn and following discussion with consultant he recommended me have the operation to pin and plate my arm. i wasnt keen on the idea due to him saying could lose use of hand function due to location of break to the main nerve. but the alternative was possibly setting in a cast and it being set the wrong postion and having to re break arm etc. the whole time i was thinking about how much this was gonna cost me financially being a self employed spark.

so went to theatre for operation and have it pinned and glued back together along with an 8 inch scar. lay in bed morphined out my tits for about a day. i was none the wiser but my mum said something was wrong as my arm was going blueish in colour and had increased dramatically in size. It turned out i had a blood clot so was rushed to theatre for round two. They opened up scar and removed clot.

a couple of days passed and then went in for third op, having already been opened up twice they couldnt glued it together again so they had to staple (49) it back together.

finally got out hospital 5 days later on new years day, was fckin gutted i missed NYE etc, had everyone phoning laughing at my expense at not being there and how much of a tool i was for breaking arm. it was a sickener.

when released i never had any kind of cast but had it slinged up and had to walk on eggshells incase anyone/anything bumped into me. i was off work for 12 weeks, lost over 10k in wages and obviously still had bills to pay which resulted in me getting into debt as i had no insurance for this sort of thing.

suffered badly for a while was depressed and my relationship with gf was hard going for her as i was moaning non stop.

once full healed slowly eased myself back into training and it took about 6 month to get full function and about a year to get back to strength. i ran a course of test near the end of that year.

still to this day have pain inside elbow joint region and its worse in winter. its the worst thing thats ever happened to me it really sucks ass.

best of luck with your recovery mate. its gonna take a while!!!!

if you can avoid the operation i would 100% steer clear!!!!!!!


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

This is why I never arm wrestle lol. If someone wants to compare strength with me they can come down to the gym to lift things up and put them back down with me, but no way am I arm wrestling lol. Even if you don't break a bone they still **** your joints and tendons up so bad. Screw that!

As a kid I went through a phase where I kept challenging my mates to arm wrestling. I was like 16. I did quite well but then developed tendonitis and even to this day I get elbow pain if I arm wrestle. It's more of an indication of joint strength than anything.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

many thanks for sharing your story and your advice, El Ricardinho. i can associate with so much of this.

i have to say that, at the moment, my situation is not as bad as yours. when i am walking about, i can feel the bones moving, there is pain, but not to the level you describe. the most worrying thing for me is my swollen arm and forearm. i have to try and keep my hand higher than my elbow, which is not easy, as this makes my upper arm ache a lot more, plus i have to lift up my right hand with my left. my right hand is also very dry. i am back at the hospital next thursday, so i hope the swelling goes down over the next few days. i work in a shop and have not been on the sick, just doing very basic duties. i have found that being at work has helped me. i would rather keep active mentally as well. my missus has been supportive "so far". as i have kids and "ukm", i have plenty to keep me active at home whilst my arm improves. thanks again, daz:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

You're famous as fcuk mate! Third clip in on here: http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82566178/

You also have your own individual clip on that website, but I couldn't find it again!


----------



## BEAST (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks nasty mate


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> You're famous as fcuk mate! Third clip in on here: http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82566178/
> 
> You also have your own individual clip on that website, but I couldn't find it again!


cheers mate. somebody else highlighted this to me in an earlier post. tbh, i had never heard of this site. can somebody explain the relevance of this site. is it just another "you tube" type site, or is there more to it.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Ouch. Get better soon


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

DAZ4966 said:


> cheers mate. somebody else highlighted this to me in an earlier post. tbh, i had never heard of this site. can somebody explain the relevance of this site. is it just another "you tube" type site, or is there more to it.


It's a huge website bro; one of the most popular clip websites there is!

Not really like youtube in the sense that I think only website admin can upload videos, so only certain vids make it on. It#s mainly funny/ shocking/ unbelievable clips.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

DAZ4966 said:


> i wish i had checked out how to embed the vid first - sorry for the delay everyone. the following link should be ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeees lovely.pah recover well mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, crazy.

The sound is what got me.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> It's a huge website bro; one of the most popular clip websites there is!
> 
> Not really like youtube in the sense that I think only website admin can upload videos, so only certain vids make it on. It#s mainly funny/ shocking/ unbelievable clips.


i checked out the eBaums site today. there are some interesting comments made by the public:-

1 - Not Sure what was funnier the guy in denial

that his arm broke or the look on the other

guys face.

2 - I think everyone's missing the point. The guy

who's arm broke is clearly a foot taller and

at least 50 pounds of MUSCLE heavier. And yet

somehow this super-boy broke the guys arm???

3 - the guy in the black as a tool and didn't arm

restle correctly that why he broke other guys

arm.. it's "arm wrestling" not,

"put your entire fat-ass body weight into

it" the human arm cant take 80 pounds of

pressure PLUS 300 pounds. Of course it will

snap lmao..

interesting that somebody thinks i am a foot taller and 50 pounds of MUSCLE heavier. makes it sound like i was arm wrestling frodo:rolleyes:


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

u will bounce back in no time, thank god for muscle memory


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this is why i prefer to w**k to prove im not gay then arm wrestle, not managed to snap anything yet


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

daz did you use to take reccy drugs? just wondering cos it weakens the bones.my mate has been training for years and has big arms.he was on holiday a couple years back and someone challenged him to an arm wrestle.same thing happened to him and it broke in the same place.he use to take loads of reccy drugs when he was younger.strong muscles but weak bones.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> daz did you use to take reccy drugs? just wondering cos it weakens the bones.my mate has been training for years and has big arms.he was on holiday a couple years back and someone challenged him to an arm wrestle.same thing happened to him and it broke in the same place.he use to take loads of reccy drugs when he was younger.strong muscles but weak bones.


honestly, i haven't ever bothered with reccy drugs, mate. only ever "dabbled" with gear, and that was a long time ago, at least 15 years ago. i have a good diet, also. plenty of meat, fish, veg, milk etc. i am a clean living, boring guy, lol.

i can only put this event down to having 2 tough arm wrestles against the guys who were working on the stand first, and then the "fateful" one within about 5 minutes of each other. there were no warning signs of what was going to happen. i felt good. as mentioned in an earlier post, i may have put the forum off arm wrestling. i think this is a freak accident, but as i am 45, maybe i should have acted my age, but in my head i am a LOT younger.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

well hope its all good again soon for you


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had a friend long ago break his arm in a arm wrestling match.

The damage was sort of like a twisting the bone type thing, it splintered and was not a clean break.

dude had to have screws and a plate in his arm.

I saw him years later and he seemed ok, just had a rather large scar.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

here is @Daz4966 other 2 arm wrestles before the tragic one


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn...... You did take it well.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Just watched the video F************


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The other two guys were big, one had huge arms.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Mate i know EXACTLY what you are going through. I did the same fúcking thing this time last year. I snapped my humerus in 2 places on my right arm, i have a thread here about it:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/159154-progress-pics-after-breaking-my-arm.html

That is after i had broken it, it had healed, and i had been able to lift for a few months after it.

I can suggest a few times, get tramadol - that **** works wonders, though you will find it hard to shít, píss and eat properly haha.

The next thing i will suggest you do is after a month or a month and a half, (with your doc's permission), start to try moving your joint as it will most likely become stiff... doing this at home saved me doing ANY physio... i did this once a day moving it, eventually getting it back to 100% straight.

It sucks, is painful and you will most likely have to sleep sat up for a couple weeks. I had a gf to look after me and she was my miracle - she helped me dress and shower etc.

I feel bad for you, but its not the end of the world and muscle memory is real and im fúcking glad it is. gutted for you mate


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

The snapping noise gets me every time. mg:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Mate i know EXACTLY what you are going through. I did the same fúcking thing this time last year. I snapped my humerus in 2 places on my right arm, i have a thread here about it:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/159154-progress-pics-after-breaking-my-arm.html
> 
> ...


cheers, puurboi. i REALLY appreciate your input. i have read over your thread.

i will be doing everything i can to get myself back to normal ASAP. i am old enough to know that it is not going to be easy, and i must "listen" to my body as much as i can.

as the plaster cast has now been taken off, i have an arm brace fitted, so it can be taken off. i had my first shower in over 2 weeks last night. my missus washed me, looked after me, and even cut my toe nails. that is what i call devotion. needless to say, she will be looking for a reward when i am back to normal.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

DAZ4966 said:


> cheers, puurboi. i REALLY appreciate your input. i have read over your thread.
> 
> i will be doing everything i can to get myself back to normal ASAP. i am old enough to know that it is not going to be easy, and i must "listen" to my body as much as i can.
> 
> as the plaster cast has now been taken off, i have an arm brace fitted, so it can be taken off. i had my first shower in over 2 weeks last night. my missus washed me, looked after me, and even cut my toe nails. that is what i call devotion. needless to say, she will be looking for a reward when i am back to normal.


Yeah, having the gf care for you like that feels good. I treated mine to a few nights out when my arm was healed - made sure she knew she was appreciated


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Criiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnge i just had to go and watch it didnt i

i remember a worlds strongest man tv prog years and years ago when they did arm wresteling and one of those dudes effectively broke his own arm with his strength

after that i vowed never to arm wrestle!


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

You took it like a man! Damn! If I'd just seen my arm break like that, then I'd think I'll be like a little girl!

Hope it heals well


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

the attached photo shows the mess my arm is in! no mickey taking about the spongebob towel:rolleyes:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DAZ4966 said:


> the attached photo shows the mess my arm is in! no mickey taking about the spongebob towel:rolleyes:
> 
> View attachment 85346


Oh man, that looks so damn bad.

Why is it not casted?


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Oh man, that looks so damn bad.
> 
> Why is it not casted?


i had a plaster cast on for the first 9 days, then i got an arm brace fitted. basically, it is held together by velcro straps, so can be taken off. my missus took the pic after i got out of the shower on monday night.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DAZ4966 said:


> i had a plaster cast on for the first 9 days, then i got an arm brace fitted. basically, it is held together by velcro straps, so can be taken off. my missus took the pic after i got out of the shower on monday night.


So, they want it semi-immobile then?

Why do they want to do this like that?

Just curious.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> So, they want it semi-immobile then?
> 
> Why do they want to do this like that?
> 
> Just curious.


in the opinion of the hospital staff, the arm brace is just as good as a cast, and can easily be adjusted if there is swelling, or if the arm shrinks and therefore the brace becomes too slack. makes good sense to me.

the hospital cancelled my appt for today, and re-scheduled it for next thursday. overworked nhs, i guess:cursing:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

well, it is 5 weeks on saturday since i broke my arm. as i am right handed, life has been SO difficult. the frustrating thing about the nhs is the difference of opinion from one specialist to another. last week i was told the recovery could take up to a year, and the best way to speed up the recovery would have been to have had an op, pinned, plated etc. i have not had an op. yesterday i was told that surgery is not the best option and that i should now be starting to try and get my arm to straighten, even though the x ray still shows the break is there. as my arm has been at a 90 degree angle in a pot/arm brace in a sling, it is going to take some time to get my arm back to straight again. i still have a long way to go!!!

for any that have not seen the vid, the link is below.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think I might have mentioned it earlier but Comfrey (herb) is known in folklore medicine as a bone knitter.

But, it is said to be a bit hard on the liver.

I would also recommend no smoking tobacco if you are trying to heal up, that will slow the process big time.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I think I might have mentioned it earlier but Comfrey (herb) is known in folklore medicine as a bone knitter.
> 
> But, it is said to be a bit hard on the liver.
> 
> I would also recommend no smoking tobacco if you are trying to heal up, that will slow the process big time.


thanks for the advice. i will check out comfrey.

i don't smoke, plus i have kept a decent diet over the last few weeks, and will continue to do so.

i took the arm brace off last night, and the arm is looking better, very little bruising now. i have been spending time trying to stretch my arm to get it to go straight again. it is SO tight around the elbow/triceps, but i will keep at it. just need to tell myself not to overdo it, as i am becoming impatient and want to get back to normal NOW.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

As i said earlier mate, after a few weeks you should start to try straighten your arm a couple times a day, i did and the physio said that is what made the difference so that i only had to see him once and not several times.

Also, you should not do the arm wrestling movement for a while, which means no fly's at the gym, no cable crossovers etc


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

puurboi said:


> As i said earlier mate, after a few weeks you should start to try straighten your arm a couple times a day, i did and the physio said that is what made the difference so that i only had to see him once and not several times.
> 
> Also, you should not do the arm wrestling movement for a while, which means no fly's at the gym, no cable crossovers etc


thanks again for the input, puurboi. over the last couple of days, i have probably had my arm out of the sling, than in it. every hour, i spend about 30 seconds stretching my arm to try and get it straight, and it is working, albeit slowly.

i think it will be a couple more months at least until i can get back to the gym. until i can drive my car, not much i can do i guess. when i do get back, i will be SO careful, and will take your advice about what not to do. i think the psychological side will be worse than the physical side. how long after the accident was it until you were back to anywhere near normal at the gym?


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

It is now just over 13 weeks since I broke my arm at the NEC. Things have improved a lot, but based on the consultant's advice, I should not do any resistance training until after my next app in 3 weeks time. The last x-ray still showed a hairline crack, so no point in doing anything to damage it. I measured my arm today, and it is now a spindly 14.5 inches! I have been using comfrey oil, as recommended by hackskii (thanks for that), so hopefully I can get back to OK to get back to the gym next month. It will be like starting from fresh, but I am determined to do it, and maybe compete again. Only time will tell.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you're on the mend pal, don't rush into anything lifting wise though. Last thing you want to do is aggravate it.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Reminds me of that the swedish worlds strongest man, using the hook technique and breaking that other guys arm. Get well soon!


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

can't watch it...

pressed play...

paused....

played...

thought "oh **** what am i doing"...

scrolled down to read the comment...

video had ended...

thought thank **** i missed it!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DAZ4966 said:


> It is now just over 13 weeks since I broke my arm at the NEC. Things have improved a lot, but based on the consultant's advice, I should not do any resistance training until after my next app in 3 weeks time. The last x-ray still showed a hairline crack, so no point in doing anything to damage it. I measured my arm today, and it is now a spindly 14.5 inches! I have been using comfrey oil, as recommended by hackskii (thanks for that), so hopefully I can get back to OK to get back to the gym next month. It will be like starting from fresh, but I am determined to do it, and maybe compete again. Only time will tell.


are you trying to claim compo from the arm wrestling people at the expo?


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> are you trying to claim compo from the arm wrestling people at the expo?


Hi, Incredible Bulk. In one word - No.

This was an awkward one. I had so many people saying that I should make a claim, . The reality is that I did not volunteer to do it, I was encouraged to have a go by a guy on the stand, plus other members of the public. I did beat 2 guys before I broke my arm (check the vids posted earlier), so I did volunteer to stay on. There was a disclaimer on the stand, I have been told, which I did not see. I don't think I would have stopped even if I had seen it. You never expect that to happen. I think the "little guy" who I arm wrestled had been watching me, so when we started he was leaning over to try and get the advantage, but I was in control, then "crack" - WTF!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> are you trying to claim compo from the arm wrestling people at the expo?


I would most definatly claim compo from them. I would'nt seek anything from the guy who was arm wrestling against personally, but the exibitor would have Public Liability Insurance, so I'd claim against that.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> I would most definatly claim compo from them. I would seek anything from the guy who was arm wrestling against personally, but the exibitor would have Public Liability Insurance, so I'd claim against that.


It ain't so straight forward as this, as I have been informed. The company in question, Armed Combat, were displaying there new arm wrestling table on the Muscle Talk stand, and members of the public could use the table for "fun". I thought the first 2 guys that I arm wrestled against were part of the Armed Combat team, but that was not the case I have been told. I have a mate who is a solicitor, and he has told me that there is no case here, so I left it at that.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

My training partner was at work a couple of weeks back and his 19st boss told him that if he could beat him in an arm wrestle he would give everyone the afternoon off. My training parner proceeded to break him own Humerus! Clean break all the way through, daft cvnt


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

any furthet news daz.

will try and call in over the weekend


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i gave myself tennis elbow arm wrestling on a night out in blackpool couldnt use my right arm fully for months.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Venue has public liability insurance and I am sure you can claim from that, unless you signed a detailed a disclaimer then that fact they had one is irrelevant as you are not experienced in arm wrestling and as such are not expected to fully understand the risks. IMO if the people running the show were half professional they would have shown you a better technique to minimise the chance of a break.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

skinnnyfat said:


> Venue has public liability insurance and I am sure you can claim from that, unless you signed a detailed a disclaimer then that fact they had one is irrelevant as you are not experienced in arm wrestling and as such are not expected to fully understand the risks. IMO if the people running the show were half professional they would have shown you a better technique to minimise the chance of a break.


nothing was signed we were just watching the arm wrestlers when one of the guys said hey you look like a big strong guy come here and have a arm wrestle then the 3rd arm wrestle later................


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

As i know the people from Armed Combat, i am biased.

There was a sign, you had more than one arm wrestle prior to the arm breaking and you do have free will to say no.

If you felt pressurised to do something then i can understand that but as you said, you carried on under free will for 2 more bouts.

I do honestly hope your arm heals 100% and i admire your decision not to try and follow the usual 'blame = claim' culture.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have just returned from my hols to Sharm-el-Sheikh. I have not been wearing my arm brace for 2 weeks now, and spent plenty of time swimming, and no adverse reactions. There was a small gym at our hotel (Tropicana Sun beach), and even though the docs told me not to do any lifting before my next x-ray (13 Sept), I had to have a go, just with baby weights, to see how it was. I did bicep curls, using 5kg & 7.5kg dumbells, and then standing shoulder press with the same weight, plus very light bench press. Again, no adverse reactions. The only problem I have is that I cannot get my arm to go straight. It is not far off, so will see if the docs can advise what I can do. Hopefully, I can get back to the gym by the end of this month, and start all over again!


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh my god credit to you for posting the vid.

You look massive compared to the guy you were arm wrestling too? Was he a champ at arm wrestling or something?

Anyway, all the best dude!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> Oh my god credit to you for posting the vid.
> 
> You look massive compared to the guy you were arm wrestling too? Was he a champ at arm wrestling or something?
> 
> Anyway, all the best dude!


There is no doubt that I was bigger than the other guy, and I don't think he was a champ arm wrestler. We did not speak much, apart from him apologising to me, after the accident! I think a combination of me having done 2 arm wrestles in the previous 5 minutes, plus if you check the vid, he is more compact in his technique, and is leaning over. My arm is too far out, if you understand, and therefore extra pressure on the bones. Hindsight!! I had not arm wrestled for many years, and won't do it again, that is for sure.

Anyway, thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

the worst snap i saw was very subtle and the hard ass carried on and would have fought for an age! the maniac was nuts! he picked frank mir up with a broken arm and slammed him back down with said arm! nutter!!


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

It is now almost 11 months since I broke my arm at the BodyPower Expo. My arm is back to about 80% of what it was. Things could have been a lot worse. Thankfully no operation was needed. I have been slowly getting back into the gym for a couple of months. Prolonged layoff due to a knee issue as well. Frustrating!

Now no more "big" weights, just focus on time under tension, and less rest between sets. Does anyone know the lad who I did the arm wrestle with? Just interested. Check out the video.






Any follow up appreciated. Cheers.

Looking forward to this years event, but this time as a spectator only.


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Jesus that was awful! I guess the shock masked the pain, either that or you're one double hard [email protected]? Loved your "well that's me fvcked" comment.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Had a great day at the BP expo yesterday with my mate Jay. As usual, so much to see and do. Great to meet some top guys, big Ron, Big zydrunas, Svend Karlsson, Rich Piana, Dean Ash, Alvin Small, Eddie Elwood, Colin Bryce, to may but a few. Wanted to meet up with Phil Heath and Kevin Levrone, but a big queue, so left it. Top BB and strongman shows, plus the bikini modelling, OMG. One girl got given her pro card (forgot her name), well done.

Very little on the free samples this year. Never mind. Still spent close to £100 on GASP clothing, supps, and a foam roller.

Also had a chat with James Collier on the Muscle Talk stand. No arm wrestling on this year, for some reason!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DAZ4966 said:


> No arm wrestling on this year, for some reason!!


Hope you recovered to enjoy your training after this nightmare.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hope you recovered to enjoy your training after this nightmare.


Cheers Blue, yes training is back on schedule. No more training the ego for me. I have had my day lifting heavy, now time under tension, drop sets, and upping the intensity. Besides, if I had a recurrence, er indoors would kill me:scared:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

That is a stinker. I soon learnt my lesson arm wrestling at a wedding and trapping a nerve. Can't imagine how that feels man! Get better soon


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

1manarmy said:


> That is a stinker. I soon learnt my lesson arm wrestling at a wedding and trapping a nerve. Can't imagine how that feels man! Get better soon


Cheers fella. This actually happened at last years show. Not sure if you picked up on that.

I have a few pics from this year. I will post them.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Watching your vid...that's awful!! Seriously I'm in bed and hearing that snap made me bury my head in the duvet! You really handled that well...good job you steared clear of arm wrestling this year! Ewwww :-(


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lou Lou said:


> Watching your vid...that's awful!! Seriously I'm in bed and hearing that snap made me bury my head in the duvet! You really handled that well...good job you steared clear of arm wrestling this year! Ewwww :-(


Yep, it still makes me wince, but I am one tough mofo:rolleye:

Here are some pics from this year, with a few "personalities"


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Last pic looks fake, arms are too big


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Last pic looks fake, arms are too big


Yeh, that is Rich Piana. I have watched quite a few of his YouTube vids. There are a few really good ones with him talking to Ric Drasin (Ric's Corner).

Good to say he is really open about his "usage", and a decent guy to meet and talk to. Of course, based on his size, there is no way he could BS, and say he is natty!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Last pic looks fake, arms are too big


They are huge, I wonder what they measure.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But the forearms are huge too, so they don't look all synthol'ed out.

I dont know how that dude can even buy shirts that have sleeves on them, his arms have to be like 24 inches or something.


----------

